# Muffler on old Toro



## Notes (Oct 26, 2010)

Does an old S200 actually have a muffler, or is it just a straight pipe? Looks like a buggar to replace. Thanks


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

*I do not know* ,,, but I Googled it and from the photo it does look like it's just a straight pipe unless there is something at the end of it and I don't think there is room.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Found it ~ !!! Part # 52-7200 or 27-0530 NOT sure if it fits your exact machine.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

they are showing some mufflers on ebay for an s200


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Good catch, I think that pipe leads down to the tube that runs the width of the machine with the triangular mounting tabs. That's the muffler. :-(

P/N 26-6550 NOT sure if it fits your exact machine.
.


----------



## Notes (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. Think the “down pipe” leaks where it goes into the larger horizontal 
piece. Is there some kind of PermaTex stuff that I could jam in there? Man, is it loud. Sounds like a big helicopter.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

There is always the "can" repair if it's in a straight section. Myself I would use a stronger tin can than an aluminum one. I've done this repair on cars and it works really well with a couple good worm clamps. 
.








.
Auto parts stores will carry a variety of products.
.


----------



## Notes (Oct 26, 2010)

I’m confused (that doesn’t take much). The down pipe connects to the engine & goes into the bigger horizontal pipe that has the wheels mounted to it. Maybe I’m missing something, but both ends of the horizontal pipe/tube are sealed. Where the heck does the exhaust go?


----------



## Notes (Oct 26, 2010)

It’s not the muffler. Finally wised up. New flappers. They hit, and sound like a big helicopter coming in for a landing.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Would have been pretty easy for YOU to just tip it up and see where the exhaust is coming out.


----------

